# What major cities in the US have the most/least snakes?



## CoverGirl (May 3, 2008)

I'm deathly afraid of them. I know that I need to move to a major city because of the things I'm interested in doing with my life. I'll even consider moving to Canada. I know it sounds crazy, but I'm truly terrified of them, even the little ones that aren't poisonous.


----------



## Aprill (May 3, 2008)

Eastern Diamondback Rattlesnake - Commonly found in the SE U.S. in lower coastal plains; SE North Carolina to Florida Keys, W to S Mississippi and E Louisiana. Attains a maximum length of 96", which makes it our largest rattlesnake. Has a reputation for being the most dangerous snake in North America. Found from sea level to 500'.

Timber Rattlesnake - Commonly found in most of the eastern US, except the extreme northern regions. Attains a maximum length of about 75". Prefers remote wooded hillsides with rock outcrops, swampy areas and floodplains. Found from sea level to 6,600'.

Mojave Rattlesnake - Commonly found in southeastern US; S Nevada, S California and SW Utah. Attains maximum length of about 51". Prefers upland desert flatland supporting mesquite, creosote bush and cacti; also arid lowland with sparse vegetation, grassy plains, Joshua tree forests, and rock hills. Found from sea level to 8,300'.

Western Diamondback Rattlesnake - Commonly found in the southwestern US, from SE California eastward to central Arkansas. Attains a maximum length of about 84". Prefers arid and semiarid areas; brush desert, rocky canyons, bluffs along rivers and rocky foothills. Found from sea level to 7,000'.

Speckled Rattlesnake - Commonly found in the desert areas of the southwestern U.S. Attains maximum length of about 52". Prefers rugged rocky terrain, rock outcrops, deep canyons, talus and chapparal amid rock piles and boulders. Can be found from sea level to 8,000'. Active during the day in spring and fall, at night in summer.

Pygmy Rattlesnake - Usually 15 - 31" long and ranges from eastern North Carolina to the Florida Keys west to eastern Oklahoma and east Texas. It prefers mixed pine-hardwood forest, sandhills, marshes and the areas near ponds.

Massasauga - This rattlesnake is usually 18 - 39" long. Unlike other rattlers, it has 9 enlarged scales on top of its head. It ranges from northwest Pennsylvania west to eastern Iowa and southwest into Texas. Its habitat ranges from dry woodlands to rocky hillsides to bogs and swamps.

Sidewinder - Commonly found in the desert areas of the southwestern U.S. Attains maximum length of about 33". Prefers arid desert flatland with sandy washes or mesquite-crowned sand hammocks. Can be found from below sea level to 5,000'. Travels over shifting surfaces by "sidewinding", a process by which the snake makes use of static friction to keep from slipping when crossing soft sandy areas. It leaves a trail of parallel J-shaped markings behind it. Primarily nocturnal, it is usually encountered crossing roads (and trails) between sundown and midnight in spring. During the day, it occupies mammal burrows or hides beneath bushes.

Black-tailed Rattlesnake - Usually 28 â€“ 49 inches in length. Likes rocky mountainous areas; among rimrock and limestone outcrops, wooded stony canyons, chaparral, rocky streambeds; found near sea level to about 9,000'. Ranges from Arizona east to central Texas, south through central Mexico.

Tiger Rattlesnake - Usually 20 â€“ 36 inches long. Prefers arid rocky foothills and canyons, primarily in ocotilla-mesquite-creosote bush and saguaro-paloverde associations; sea level to 4,800'. Ranges from Central Arizona south to S Sonora, Mexico.

Cottonmouth - Commonly found in most parts of SE U.S. and in S Missouri to south-central Oklahoma and central Texas. Attains maximum length of about 75". A very dangerous and aggressive snake. Prefers lowland swamps, lakes, rivers, bayheads, sloughs, irrigation ditches and small clear rocky streams. Found from sea level to 1,500'.

Copperhead - The Eastern Copperhead is commonly found in the southeastern U.S. and also in E Texas and E Oklahoma. The Northern Copperhead is found from SW Massachusetts to SW Illinois, south to NE Mississippi, N Alabama, N and central Georgia and piedmont of South Carolina. Attains maximum length of 53". Prefers wooded hillsides with rock outcrops above streams or ponds; edges of swamps. Found from sea level to 5,000'.

Western Coral Snake - Prefers rocky areas, plains to lower mountain slopes; rocky upland desert in arroyos and river bottoms. Found from sea level to 5,900'. Habitat ranges from central Arizona to sw New Mexico south to Mexico. Do not confuse this poisonous snake with other species that are harmless, such as the Milk Snake. The Coral snake has red and yellow bands that are adjacent, the non venomous species have red and black bands that are adjacent. Remember the jingle, "Red and yellow kill a fellow, but red and black is a friend of Jack".

Eastern Coral Snake - This beautiful snake is commonly found from SE North Carolina to S Florida (and the Florida Keys) west to S Texas. Attains a maximum length of about 48". Prefers moist, densely vegetated hammocks near ponds or streams in hardwood forests; pine flatwoods; rocky hillsides and canyons. Note that the red and yellow bands are adjacent. Do not confuse this poisonous snake with other species that are harmless, such as the Scarlet Snake and Scarlet Kingsnake. For these non-poisonous species, the red and black bands are adjacent. Remember the jingle, "Red and black, friend of Jack; red and yellow kill a fellow".

Texas Coral Snake - Usually 22 â€“ 47 inches long. Prefers ponds or streams in hardwood forests; pine flatwoods; rocky hillsides and canyons. Ranges from Southern Arkansas, W Louisiana, S Texas into NE Mexico. Like other species of Coral snake, the red and yellow bands are adjacent. For the non-poisonous look-alikes, the red and black bands are adjacent.


----------



## ashley_ann (May 3, 2008)

omg. i hate them too... i have dreams about them all the time and i cry


----------



## CoverGirl (May 3, 2008)

Ashley Ann



At least we're not alone in our fears! I've been terrified of them ever since I was a child &amp; I saw a snake in the apartment complex I lived in at the time.

Thanks for the information Aprill.

I'd also really love it if people could tell me where they live/have lived &amp; how many times they've seen snakes.


----------



## Anthea (May 3, 2008)

Please do see my thread on this very subject

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f15...out-76207.html


----------



## CoverGirl (May 3, 2008)

^ Thanks. I'm so sorry that happened to you. I would have ran out of the office like it was on fire. In general you don't see snakes in Sydney though? Maybe I should move there.


----------



## Anthea (May 3, 2008)

Lol, generally no, we don't see snakes although Australia has many types of snakes and some poisonus varieties. My office is near bushland and as long as the snakes remain in the bush and stay away from my office I am happy with that. lol


----------



## Dragonfly (May 3, 2008)

I live in south western Ontario, about 2 hours from Detroit.

We only have a couple of non poisonous varieties left. Garden Snakes mostly.

It is a sign of the times as we are losing more and more of our natural habitat

everyday.


----------



## CoverGirl (May 4, 2008)

^ I know that's a sad thing, but it kind of makes me happy that it means less snakes. I'd rather die than come into contact with one. Words can't express how much they terrify me.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (May 4, 2008)

Move to the Hawaiian Islands. No snakes. Ireland doesn't have snakes.


----------



## SimplyElegant (May 4, 2008)

By avoiding your fear you're making it so much worse by the way..


----------



## CoverGirl (May 4, 2008)

^ I can't help it!

Hawaii doesn't have snakes, but I heard that there's something really scary there. I'm forgetting the name right now though.

Ireland sounds like a good idea!


----------



## Dragonfly (May 4, 2008)

[quote=CoverGirl;1374694

Hawaii doesn't have snakes, but I heard that there's something really scary there. I'm forgetting the name right now though.

I heard that the humidity is terribly in Hawaii - I know that would terrify me lol


----------



## Karren (May 4, 2008)

Well I grew up in Michigan and MI only has one poisonous snake... The massasaugus Rattle Snake... Which I have never ever seen or no one I know has ever seen one either.... Too damn cold for snakes... lol

When i lived in WV we had this guy who would come buy the mine every summer.... to collect rattle snakes for church services!!! No lie!!! Ekkkkkkkkk


----------



## Kathy (May 5, 2008)

I'll bet Anchorage, Alaska doesn't have many snakes!!! LOL!!


----------



## CoverGirl (May 6, 2008)

^





Does anyone know if there are lots of snakes in New York City? I've always thought living there would be so fun.


----------



## Retro-Violet (May 6, 2008)

ive noticed the more north you go the less you have. i know the upper midwest didnt really have many (i grew up there and im freaked out of snakes and i barely saw them).


----------



## CoverGirl (May 6, 2008)

^ I see. Thanks for telling me!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (May 6, 2008)

I'm not sure whethter there are snakes in NYC, but I've heard that there are albino alligators in the sewers.


----------



## love2482 (May 6, 2008)

If you live in a big city, I don't think you really have to worry about snakes. I think they tend to live in more rural areas. I live in Houston Texas, and I have never seen a snake in my home, although I have spotted them in the country.


----------



## flychick767 (May 8, 2008)

The only place I can think of that most likely does not have snakes is Antartica.


----------



## CoverGirl (May 12, 2008)

^




Too bad it's freezing cold.


----------

